# Lake Erie- Black River Bass Video



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a video of me bass fishing Lake Erie - Black River out of Lorain, Ohio. I am going back this weekend to make another video.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good job. What kind of structure were you guys fishing?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

That's the breakwall for Lorain harbor.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a fun area to fish the docks up by harbor walk are also very productive early season. Have fun next weekend guys.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Love this video. Nice job.


----------

